# New Camera



## jeffashman (Jun 5, 2021)

There were some things with my 2000D that were driving me cray cray, so I saved up and got a 90D. So far I'm really liking it. So, this is my first official pic with the new 90D and the Tamron 18-400mm lens. The Antherium is just to the right of me at my desk, and I shot the pic hand-held in very low light conditions. For some reason, the exif data wasn't saved with the pic, so I'll have to investigate that.


AntheriumTest20210605 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 8, 2021)

Nice shot. I think you're going to like the 90 D much more. Must be nice being able to take such close shots with a fairly large tele lens.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 8, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot. I think you're going to like the 90 D much more. Must be nice being able to take such close shots with a fairly large tele lens.


Thank you! The lens is fairly light weight and easy to maneuver, and hold still.  I had the 90D on fast multi, and with just a press and release of the button, it took three shots. I was like, wow! Can't wait for the water levels on the lake to go down so I can go out on the trail again.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 8, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Tamron 18-400mm lens


I have that lens.  I call it my swiss army knife.  I also have an old 50D.  Of course the 90D is many generations above and beyond it but still a similar layout.  Durable and watersealed.  I think you will like it.  You'll be amazed at how much more capable it is compared to the 2000D.  Get the most out of your investment: review the manual.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 8, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Thank you! The lens is fairly light weight and easy to maneuver, and hold still.  I had the 90D on fast multi, and with just a press and release of the button, it took three shots. I was like, wow! Can't wait for the water levels on the lake to go down so I can go out on the trail again.


Sorry, I said that wrong, I meant a tele lens with a fairly big reach, not size. How many fps does the 90D take?


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 8, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Sorry, I said that wrong, I meant a tele lens with a fairly big reach, not size. How many fps does the 90D take?


The docs say 10. All I know is that it shot more frames in just a push and release than holding the button on the 2000D for a full second.


photoflyer said:


> I have that lens.  I call it my swiss army knife.  I also have an old 50D.  Of course the 90D is many generations above and beyond it but still a similar layout.  Durable and watersealed.  I think you will like it.  You'll be amazed at how much more capable it is compared to the 2000D.  Get the most out of your investment: review the manual.


 It’s definitely a Swiss Army knife. It’s relatively light weight, and fast focusing, and I think it’s a good match with the 90D for the pictures I like to take.


----------



## nokk (Jun 9, 2021)

congrats on the new gear!


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 9, 2021)

nokk said:


> congrats on the new gear!


Thanks!


----------



## luckypiglive (Jun 11, 2021)

nice shot! I hope you shoot a lot more! do you shoot only plants or other things as well?


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 11, 2021)

luckypiglive said:


> nice shot! I hope you shoot a lot more! do you shoot only plants or other things as well?


Thank you! Plants, birds, bugs, critters. 😁


----------

